# umm just put your kids in the car



## treqi (Dec 31, 2006)

This sounds like a death waiting to happen......

Quote:

How do you keep the 3-year-old safe from traffic while strapping the baby into the car seat? How do you get the 5-year-old to stand next to the minivan so you can attend to the 2-year-old?
why cant your 5yo and 3yo sit in the front seat or anywhere else in the car instead of being steps away from being run over while you are "strapping in the baby" or "attending to the 2yo"


----------



## angelpie545 (Feb 23, 2005)

Yea, that's what I don't understand either. When my kids were little like that, I'd set them both in their carseats at first, close the doors, then buckle them in one by one. That way I avoided any of them being in traffic.


----------



## MommyinMN (Oct 18, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelpie545* 
Yea, that's what I don't understand either. When my kids were little like that, I'd set them both in their carseats at first, close the doors, then buckle them in one by one. That way I avoided any of them being in traffic.

This is how I have always done it also. Now dd is older so if I just have her and ds I open the dorr for dd and she climbs in and starts to strap herself in while i get ds in, then I just help dd or check to make sure it is right and off we go.


----------



## cognito (Nov 30, 2007)

Plus, what about summer time when the car is really hot... "Suzy, touch the letter B. Burn starts with B." Seriously, just put them in the car. Why can't you do that with a mini van?


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

when we had a tiny neon, i'd have dd climb over ds's carseat and get him in his seat and then over to hers. now we have a minivan and i took out one of the middle captain chairs so we all jus climb in. it's also very handy in the wind (or rain or snow, but we don't get much of those







)


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I only have 2, but I open DD2's door, and DD1 climbs under DD2's seat, and climbs in her own seat. After I buckle in DD2, I go around and tighten DD1. When I get them out, I get the baby out and then go around and unbuckle DD1. There is no reason to have your older kids standing outside the car!


----------



## LizaBear (Feb 1, 2003)

I've got 3 kids - While holding my 1-yr old, I open the drivers side door, the 3-yr old and 5-yr old get in and climb into their seats.

Then I walk around to the passenger side, put my 1-yr old into his seat and buckle him in.

Go back to the drivers side and buckle in my older kids.

Then get in myself.

Nobody is left standing outside the car or running into traffic.


----------



## Mamabeakley (Jul 9, 2004)

Well, in all fairness, even though I do generally put both DSs in the car and then buckle them, they are both independent-minded stubborn little guys and it doesn't always happen. I have told DS1 to keep his hand on the car as a safety measure, getting out or into the car in a NON-busy parking lot or on the side-walk side of a non-busy street. Not that I think I need this thing but I can sort of see what they were thinking.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

All of my kids get in the same door of the van. They get in their seats while I walk around to the other side to buckle them in.


----------



## Momily (Feb 15, 2007)

I have definitely used the "touch the car" thing -- not with DS because he's an only, but I used to babysit a family with 3 kids under 5 and there were definitely moments when I needed to let go of one or both of the older kids to do something like unlock the doors of the car, or help one navigate his way under the seatbelt strap holding the carseat before the other one climbed in.

I think the website makes the way you'd use it sound like it would take longer than it does, but I know I found moments when I had a child standing by the car, and couldn't hold on to them. I can also see other moments, like if your car is parked on the side of the road and your kids get to it first you might call out "stay on the curb and touch the car" so they wouldn't go out into traffic.

I didn't particularly need a magnet to teach the kids this, but if you think it's cute, why not.


----------



## sweetcheeks (May 21, 2005)

I have a 2.5 YO and almost 5 YO and I just have them get in the same door. DS (the almost 5 YO) gets over to his seat, takes off his jacket and starts getting settled into his seat, including getting his harness straps on over his shoulders. While he's doing this, I'm getting DD settled into her seat and strapped in. When I'm done w/DD, I shut her door, go over to DS's side and finish getting him strapped in. I'm not trying to be snarky but, really, it's not rocket science, ya know?


----------



## luv (Mar 20, 2007)

See you NEED this product. Because if you dont buy it how will they ever make money off of you!?

I swear anything to part you from you money!

-luv


----------



## MommytoTwo (Jun 20, 2004)

Open door. Big kid(s) climb in. They sit in seat or stand in there, whatever. Buckle baby. Then buckle kids.

How is this hard?


----------



## hipumpkins (Jul 25, 2003)

I open the door put the kids in and wala...both safe!
I am magic like that , though.














:


----------



## lucky_mia (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommytoTwo* 
Open door. Big kid(s) climb in. They sit in seat or stand in there, whatever. Buckle baby. Then buckle kids.

How is this hard?

Well, it is hard when neither of your kids is a big kid! I am short and drive a tall vehicle. Since I kept both seats rear-facing I couldn't get both kids in because of the seats and tethers being in the way. So I have to trap one kid between my legs and hoist the other 30+lb kid over my head and strap that one in and then bring the other one around to the other side. No easy feat I tell you! If they are in a stroller it is easier but I have to do it this way when I leave my house unless I want to leave a 2 year old running around in my house while another one is in the car on the street.

And that is why FF is going to make my life sooo much easier. I can just open the door and put them both in.


----------



## Momily (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lucky_mia* 
Well, it is hard when neither of your kids is a big kid! I am short and drive a tall vehicle. .

Also, when you have 2 or 3 at the age that they need to be held onto, and you need 1 hand to open the door.


----------



## riversong (Aug 11, 2005)

If you read further down in the ad, you can see that you can use the hand magnet for time outs, even if you don't need it for your car. Keep them safe and punish them with the same magnet. Lovely.


----------



## redwolf2 (Jan 3, 2006)

Oh, but how will they ever learn their ABC's with out it?


----------



## indie (Jun 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommytoTwo* 
Open door. Big kid(s) climb in. They sit in seat or stand in there, whatever. Buckle baby. Then buckle kids.

How is this hard?

I admit that this kind of annoys me. I have three kids in a sedan. Two of them are unable to get in to their rearfacing seats by themselves. One because he's an infant, the other because the stupid Britax base is so huge that it is too difficult to climb. I sometimes even have a hard time lifting her that high while holding the baby. The one who can get into her own seat has major behavioral issues and is very impulsive. She is prone to running away without warning and is extremely heavy for her age making it difficult for me to stop her even if I had a spare hand which I don't. Now this stupid magnet would not help me in the least, but it is extremely hard to get my kids in and out of the car. It is actually the most difficult thing logistically that I do with my kids in a typical day.


----------



## RoadWorkAhead (Sep 8, 2005)

wow...No one thinks of Sn kids do they? DS wouldn't get in the car and buckle up. He'd take a flying leap into the front seat, make a mad dash for the keys and zoom off with the car. Or shove yet another quarter into the CD player, or shift us out of park or or or....He enjoys the "touch the van" game and its safer for everyone involved. Just because you have kdis that are happy to do something doesn't mean there aren't hose of us out here who have kids who aren't happy to listen. And doing him first with DD second is nearly impossible as I wear her and so must get her off me in order to lift my 41 lb. just turned 3 year old into his seat and wrestle him into buckles. I wouldn't buy a magnet to tell him where to put his hand, but I certainly have taught him that we touch the van then he can choose where and look around and move to some albeit small extent and be happy. Somedays its just about surviving so don't criticize those of us who have less complacent children or more to deal with for using whatever works best to keep us all safe and healthy


----------



## FillingMyQuiver (Jul 20, 2004)

Wow, I must need a class in "putting your children in the car".

I have 3 kiddos, all under 4 and 3 car seats in a Jeep Grand Cherokee. There's no way my 2yo could climb up into the Jeep on her own and get in her RA, especially since she has to climb over 3.5yo DS's monstrous Regent. What do i do w/ them while I'm putting the 2mo in his bucket base?? And what about when I'm putting DD in her RA, what do i do w/ the 3.5yo?







Do I keep the bucket at my feet and put the bigger ones in first? And what about taking them out? Someone's always going to be standing next to the car b/c I don't have a large enough vehicle for them to be "playing" in. Please, someone give me step-by-step instructions on how to put my kids in the car....

Life doesn't always work out perfectly. You do what you gotta do. I could see using this magnet on the car. Right now, DS and DD are content to "check the gas". They open the gas door and then close it and while putting DD in her RA, DS behaves well enough to stay right at my legs and to hold my pants.


----------

